# Over 2100 people went through my 2017 haunt!



## theamzngq (Sep 1, 2016)

Our block is well known in Las Vegas, and we get permit from the city to block the street off from traffic. We usually have several thousand visitors to our block on Halloween. Our local Fox news did a piece on us and it swelled our numbers to nearly 10k people. By our count, over 2100 people came through our backyard haunt alone! Here is a full walkthrough of the haunt:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, what an awesome set up, everyone should have had fun fun fun


----------



## theamzngq (Sep 1, 2016)

People seemed to really enjoy it, especially the part before the tunnel, that got everyone!


----------



## theamzngq (Sep 1, 2016)

In case anyone wants to build one, here's a closer look at a classic Monster in a Box I built this year (special thanks to Mike for his OctoBanger):


----------



## theamzngq (Sep 1, 2016)

and a look at the crowd Halloween night!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, what a crowd!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Crazy number of tots! Good job on keeping it safe.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That's insane. I don't know how I would handle that many people. Nice job.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Wow, crazy the amount of ToTers! Loved the room with the checkered floor-how it went partially up the wall. Nice effect! Would like to have seen more of the details.


----------

